# Nevada?



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm at least a year away from getting out of college, but eventually I want to get a job and save up enough for a downpayment for land. Until a couple of months ago I would've never considered moving to Nevada. Apparently the land is suitable for sheep grazing, since I've heard about them being grazed there, so maybe it's suitable for other animals too. The land I looked at around Lovelock recieves, according to Wunderground, 4 or 5 inches a year, but somehow there is grass. 

For the past several years I've been stuck on North Dakota, which has a good amount of jobs and reasonable land with enough rain to get by, but I'm opened to possibilities. The other main concern is there don't appear to be construction jobs, which is my major. Can anybody talk me into or out of the desert?


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

The western states, Nevada included, are headed for serious water shortages in the near future. Moving to an area that gets only 4-5 inches of moisture a year is asking for trouble. North Dakota is a much better choice.


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

It must be irrigated, I suppose, but like buffalocreek said... they are headed for some serious water shortages!! 

And I don't know about construction in Nevada, they are near the top for worst real estate markets in the country, with businesses going under left & right, and tons of foreclosures.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I live in NE Nevada, about 10 miles east of Elko. Land is delightfully inexpensive here. You can still get deals farther west, at lease as far west as Winnemucca, but the closer you get to Reno the more you need to pay. Winnemucca isn't bad, since it has it's own Walmart Supercenter and a Franklin Building Supply, but there's a lot more in Elko (K-Mart, Home Depot, etc.).

You didn't say how much land you are talking about. If it's just a few acres I would look close to Elko or Winnemcca, but if you're looking for longer acreage I would be looking near Montello (near the Utah border). You'll find long acreage around Montello for as little as $50/acre. You can't do better than $2000 to $2500 for a 40 care parcel anywhere else, not even in Arizona or NM.

The surface can look like desert around here, but the water table is prolific. That's because we're in the Great Basin. Since a basin is a geological region with no natural outlet to the sea, any rain that falls around here stays around here. We normally find water at 100 to 150 feet, and a typical well will produce 20 to 40 gallons per minute.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Nevada said:


> I live in NE Nevada, about 10 miles east of Elko. Land is delightfully inexpensive here. You can still get deals farther west, at lease as far west as Winnemucca, but the closer you get to Reno the more you need to pay. Winnemucca isn't bad, since it has it's own Walmart Supercenter and a Franklin Building Supply, but there's a lot more in Elko (K-Mart, Home Depot, etc.).
> 
> You didn't say how much land you are talking about. If it's just a few acres I would look close to Elko or Winnemcca, but if you're looking for longer acreage I would be looking near Montello (near the Utah border). You'll find long acreage around Montello for as little as $50/acre. You can't do better than $2000 to $2500 for a 40 care parcel anywhere else, not even in Arizona or NM.
> 
> The surface can look like desert around here, but the water table is prolific. That's because we're in the Great Basin. Since a basin is a geological region with no natural outlet to the sea, any rain that falls around here stays around here. We normally find water at 100 to 150 feet, and a typical well will produce 20 to 40 gallons per minute.


Yeah, you were the reason I first considered moving there. I was looking mainly at a couple hundred to full sections of land. The area around Lovelock, which is a little SW of Elko, had a couple listings of 640 acres for like 75 or 80 thousand dollars, which is like rediculous cheap. 

Do you know anything about the animal situation? Like, do you see any grazing animals around, or is it all just barren? 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

whinnyninny said:


> It must be irrigated, I suppose, but like buffalocreek said... they are headed for some serious water shortages!!
> 
> And I don't know about construction in Nevada, they are near the top for worst real estate markets in the country, with businesses going under left & right, and tons of foreclosures.


Probably a lot of that is in Las Vegas. Half the state's population is there, but I agree there doesn't appear to be much going on in the way of any construction in the rest of the state.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

CamM said:


> The area around Lovelock, which is a little SW of Elko, had a couple listings of 640 acres for like 75 or 80 thousand dollars, which is like rediculous cheap.


You should be able to do a lot better in Montello, maybe more like 30K for a full section. You'll be looking at the Gamble District (previously parts of the Gamble ranch) near Montello for prices like that. I doubt that you'll find any more surface water in Lovelock than you'll find in Montello.



CamM said:


> Do you know anything about the animal situation? Like, do you see any grazing animals around, or is it all just barren?


Sure, this is cattle & sheep country for sure.


----------



## flascrub (Oct 9, 2004)

Nevada, I have googled my fingers to death for full sections in the $30,000 range in and around the Montello area and have come up empty. If you have any contact info or suggestions in finding such properties, I would greatly appreciate you posting them. I was interested in the SE Oregon area, but the prices you have indicated around Montello with an abundant aquifer beneath bear further research. Thank you.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

I found this,looks a littl higher than Nevada mentioned but still...

http://ranchandcountry.com/Battle_M....html?osCsid=16d5df9aded1fb978434b157850094a4


----------

